

Pentagon seeks high school / college hackers - demosthenes
http://www.dc3.mil/challenge/

======
tptacek
A forensics competition, managed by SANS.

Kids, if you're looking for an interesting and exciting career in information
security, steer clear of forensics. Ask your friendly neighborhood pentester
what "EnCase Jockey" means.

------
philwelch
"Only teams with all team members being U.S. Citizens traveling from within
the Continental U.S. can win the DC3 Forensics Challenge."

They don't trust Hawaiians?

------
lallysingh
The terminal on the left is a very nice touch. Looks like someone's hitting
the DoD with a cybersec cluebat.

~~~
rdj
Nice looking, yes. Clue, not so much. It could be argued that they: \-
shouldn't be sitting with an open root shell \- should use audited/logged sudo
for root stuffs \- use the full path to 'ls'

but I probably shouldn't get bogged down discussing a graphic on a website

~~~
lallysingh
I think the point was to look like the POV of a hacker having taken root on
another box.

------
steve_mobs
makes sense, enemies of the future are aiming to attack our connectivity in
the field of battle( so we can't coordinate a war) and cyber attacks to steal
information. _Cough_ _cough_ china.

~~~
steve_mobs
wtf why the hell did people vote my shit down. cyberattacks from china is the
new threat in future wars and the pentagon needs talented americans to prepare
and combat it. Its an inconveinent truth.

[http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/th...](http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article2409865.ece)

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=chinas-
cybe...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=chinas-cyber-
attacks-sign)

